
Snowflake is the biggest software IPO - jonahbenton
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/16/investing/snowflake-ipo/index.html
======
ApolIllo
No comments here is interesting. Massive day for Snowflake and I'm excited.
Fewer companies using Oracle products thanks to them.

